# What do you find best for breakfast



## Babycham (Jul 6, 2010)

HI

Just doing a reccy of this site, and thought I would find out what others find works well for their BG.

My morning BG is always high (have been told of the 'dawn phenomenon) and was wondering if what I was having for breakfast was not helping my BG for the rest of the day.

Breakfast this morning was All-Bran and skimmed milk with a chopped apple, and a cup of tea.

Sometimes I have no-added sugar Museli and skimmed milk,  or Porridge with dried apricots (but not in the summer).


Teresa


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2010)

Personally for me i have had a battle where breakfast is concerned it has been the hardest meal for me to get right , first i was having wholemeal toast with benecol on, then i went down the porridge route which was with the taste of golden syrup and i was never quite satisfied, now i am finding cornflakes with milk on only are doing me really good so im sticking with that for now.

Just a little edit as Northerner has just reminded me i did go down the egg and bacon route for about 4 weeks but i have gone off bacon at the moment.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you considered a low/no carb breakfast, like bacon and eggs? Grill the bacon and fry the egg in one-cal spray and there's no real damage if you're watching your weight!  Fewer carbs in the morning will definitely help your levels. Be careful not to skip breakfast though, as having a little of something will 'switch off' the liver's desire to give you that glucose boost!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 6, 2010)

During the week I have either oatmeal or my home made yoghurt and berries, often blueberries. Saturdays I might have an almost full Scottish, minus the eggs cos I'm allergic and minus the toast/fried bread/tattie scone/Black Pudding. Sundays I *might* go mad and have a bacon butty* with grilled tomatoes, mushrooms, onions and a drop of hot sauce or brown sauce depending on my mood.

* There's a bakery next to my office which does lovely wholegrain rolls (they're the same ones who do the wholegrain fruit scones).


----------



## thedame (Jul 6, 2010)

Definately avoid the carbs brekkie time: I go for grilled bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms, Lizi'z Granola, yoghurt with fruit and seeds. If really pushed I will grab some granary wholemeal toast- does make the old fasting levels come down a notch or two 

Don't like eggs much in the morning  - they need toast under them Sometimes have kippers but they do repeat all day! Any other intersting low carb brekkie ideas greatfully received


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 6, 2010)

We're all different, but I love my porridge and banana with a squidge of milk.

I don't have too much of it though (3 heaped dessert spoons of oats).

Andy


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 7, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Have you considered a low/no carb breakfast, like bacon and eggs? Grill the bacon and fry the egg in one-cal spray and there's no real damage if you're watching your weight!  Fewer carbs in the morning will definitely help your levels. Be careful not to skip breakfast though, as having a little of something will 'switch off' the liver's desire to give you that glucose boost!


I'm with Northerner on this try a no-carb grilled or fried breakfast. 

I'm a non-insulin dependent Type 2 and when I started testing I learnt that the cereal that I was eating was just about the worst food for me. Similar for the other starchy carbohydrates too - e.g. bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc.

It might help if you could give us some idea what are you eating the rest of the day especially evenings?

Personally, I wouldn't wait for the medications to sort this out for you, I'd do all that I could to try to sort things out through diet. After eight years of getting worse and an HbA1c similar to yours at 9.4% that's what I eventually did and I was very successful with an HbA1c of now 5.0%.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have 70g Costco Blueberry and pecan cereal with 100ml milk (yes I weigh it everyday).  Seems to be Ok for me.


----------



## thedame (Jul 16, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> I have 70g Costco Blueberry and pecan cereal with 100ml milk (yes I weigh it everyday).  Seems to be Ok for me.



What is the carb value of that cereal Vicsetter? I get hold of Lizzie's Granola when I can but it sure is pricey! Can get to Costco though if theirs is lower than some of the standard types the supermarkets sell. Thanks


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 16, 2010)

thedame said:


> What is the carb value of that cereal Vicsetter? I get hold of Lizzie's Granola when I can but it sure is pricey! Can get to Costco though if theirs is lower than some of the standard types the supermarkets sell. Thanks



Its 65.6g carb (25.7g sugar) per 100g (just slightly more than Bran flakes).  It's pricey though about ?7 for 750g box (lasts me 10 days).  They had some the other day reduced to ?2 as they only had a couple of days before the BBF date so went home with a car full.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 30, 2010)

I've recently had a few issues with the breakfast, for last 6 months more I've been good on the porridge oats in the microwave, but I've been finding I 'm not having enough time in the morning to cook and eat the porridge, aswell as get ready for work and make lunch, so I am thinking of going back to a cereal, I'm currently on weetabix, as fixed weight of bisuit should be easy to calculate insulin requirements?

So I know it's been asked a thousand times but how can we deal with it, what is a better less spieky cereal? I tested about an hour after eating the other moring as I felt a little funny and was about to drive for an hour and a half, so I tested and I was 10.7, wasn't happy!

Any words of wisdom (except get up earlier, and porridge takes no time to cook) welcome!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## RachelT (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm with Andy on this one, not enough time to fry stuff (and i don't liked fried breakfasts that much anyway.).


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 31, 2010)

What about scrambled egg on Burgen toast. I microwave it in 45 seconds, if you add a few slices of tomatoes it might take 60.


----------



## D_G (Aug 1, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Any words of wisdom (except get up earlier, and porridge takes no time to cook) welcome!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi



MacDonalds Drive through? Takes no time atall and on the way to work!


----------

